# Recommended coolant for TT 2.0 TFSI Stronic



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

So my car is close to the minimum line in terms of coolant.
Does anyone know which coolant is recommended for TT 2.0 TFSI?

I was told not to buy off brand gas station ones and apparently you cant just pour whatever you want. You need a certain "grade" right?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, VAG G13++ is correct but Prestone make one that will mix with anything.
It has to be OAT, Organic Acid Technology & quite a few brands are avail now.
Hoggy.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Correct.You will need G13 coolant available from your nearest Audi service centre.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Here we go again,OP has woken up Hoggy :lol:


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

leopard said:


> Here we go again,OP has woken up Hoggy :lol:


He is like a Kraken ain't he? But instead of fleeing in horror from him and hoping that he never shows up. You actually hope for Hoggy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Ha,ha
Certainly loves his oils,fluids and consumables


----------



## Zeus76 (Apr 23, 2017)

captainhero17 said:


> So my car is close to the minimum line in terms of coolant.
> Does anyone know which coolant is recommended for TT 2.0 TFSI?
> 
> I was told not to buy off brand gas station ones and apparently you cant just pour whatever you want. You need a certain "grade" right?


Hi my car also is close to the minimun line of coolant, and not for the first time...but do you think is normal? I refill the coolant at least 3 time in this last year, without any leak.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Zeus76 said:


> Hi my car also is close to the minimun line of coolant, and not for the first time...but do you think is normal? I refill the coolant at least 3 time in this last year, without any leak.


Hi, It's a sealed system so shouldn't require topping up. must have a slight leak when under pressure or reservoir cap is not sealing correctly.
Hoggy


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Zeus76 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > So my car is close to the minimum line in terms of coolant.
> ...


Even tho it is supposed to be a closed system I've never had a car that didn't need topping up at least a couple of times a year. 
Never any signs of leaks but the volume of coolant between Min and Max is quite small so you wouldn't notice any occasional slight loss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

The car is wrong. I've only ever topped up the coolant in a car once, and it was an Audi A3 TDI with damage to the radiator.

I mean, I'm not saying I'm definitely not wrong, but this a real closed loop (no entry or exit points, sealed within the cooling system/radiator), apart from through the refill point in the engine bay, where would the coolant be going?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I have a TTS with 15,000 miles on it, and I had to refill the coolant bottle from minimum mark to max mark 3 times before taking it in for the dreaded seat-separation problem. I mentioned this to them, and the tech "purged" (pumped coolant faster than normal through) the cooling system and noted quite a bit of air came out, apparently there from shipping. He also filled up the bottle quite a bit above the max line, and it's been there since. The tech said it's quite common for cars to ship new with some air and it would have worked its way out on its own slowly if I kept adding coolant, so probably nothing to worry about.

Also, just get a gallon of the VW G13. I affectionately refer to it as "unicorn fluid" due to its color...


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

macaddict111 said:


> I have a TTS with 15,000 miles on it, and I had to refill the coolant bottle from minimum mark to max mark 3 times before taking it in for the dreaded seat-separation problem. I mentioned this to them, and the tech "purged" (pumped coolant faster than normal through) the cooling system and noted quite a bit of air came out, apparently there from shipping. He also filled up the bottle quite a bit above the max line, and it's been there since. The tech said it's quite common for cars to ship new with some air and it would have worked its way out on its own slowly if I kept adding coolant, so probably nothing to worry about.
> 
> Also, just get a gallon of the VW G13. I affectionately refer to it as "unicorn fluid" due to its color...


I was hoping that this would be one of those " you can buy them on the gas station or any auto part shop kind of deals" but its shocking how for the past 2 months I haven't seen a single petrol station or an auto part store have a G13 coolant. The best they have is G12 ++.

I guess one more thing that I have to buy from the overpriced Audi dealers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, G12++ Is compatible with G13.
https://www.wolflubes.com/EN_EU/Blog/20 ... olant.aspx
Hoggy.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> I was hoping that this would be one of those " you can buy them on the gas station or any auto part shop kind of deals" but its shocking how for the past 2 months I haven't seen a single petrol station or an auto part store have a G13 coolant. The best they have is G12 ++.
> 
> I guess one more thing that I have to buy from the overpriced Audi dealers.


You will not find ANY maintenance supplies for this car at common stores. Certainly not VW 502 00 rated oil or the filter element you'll need (well, I'm in America here, obviously Euro cars and parts are more common in Europe haha). Audi can get a lot more out of smaller drivetrains by requiring VERY high quality fluids, and it's very important to use exactly what's required.

Also, I get all the genuine parts and fluids I need from Amazon with essentially no markup! It'll save you quite a lot vs dealer markups.


----------

